# Maden riechen nach amoniak



## kleinerkarpfen (5. Juni 2010)

guten tag gemeinde der friedfisch- fischer,...

ich habe da mal eine frage. wie kann ich meine maden wieder neutralisieren wenn sie eine woche im kühlschrank waren und diese dann nach amoniak riechen ? mir ist es immer schon zu schade den einen oder anderen liter maden weck zu schmeißen. habe mal etwas gehört vom waschen in einem nylonstrumpf. funktioniert das denn oder gibt es da noch eine bessere methode.
vielen dank für eure antworten.

gruß kleinerkarpfen|wavey:


----------



## tenchhunter (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

Ich geb sie immer in eine ausreichend große Schüssel und tausche das Sägemehl gegen Zimt oder Curry aus!
Probiers aus, der Ammoniakgeruch verschwindet völlig und auserdem gibst du den Maden noch das gewisse etwas!


----------



## flasha (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

Habe mir dagegen mal eine Dose "Madenwürze" gekauft. Klappt, prima. Aber die Idee mit Zimt und Curry hört sich sehr interessant an. Danke


----------



## tenchhunter (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

......oder auch Knoblauch-pulver, Kurkuma, Kakaopulver und so ziemlich das ganze Gewürzregal....


----------



## clipfisch07 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

nach dem waschen , einfach in einer großen DOSE mit 
Parniermehl füllen , diese verschließen und paar mal schütteln , sie sind trocken und riechen nicht mehr nach 
amoniak .Falls Du sie ohne  Lockstoff haben möchtest ,
sonst die Tip's von meinen vorschreibern benutzen , das bleibt Dir über lassen , nu ans Wasser und ein Petri ......


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*



clipfisch07 schrieb:


> nach dem waschen , einfach in einer großen DOSE mit
> Parniermehl füllen , diese verschließen und paar mal schütteln , sie sind trocken und riechen nicht mehr nach
> amoniak ......



Hi ,
ja , funktioniert so ausgezeichnet , allerdings mische ich noch etwas Vanilezucker unters Paniermehl.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Boss007 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

Ich mache ein wenig Zimt oder Muskatnuss dazu!


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

Si, funktioniert alles gut.
Eine weitere Alternative: die Maden einfach so lassen wie sie sind; denn meiner Meinung nach, lockt der Amoniakgeruch Fische und verschreckt sie nicht, zumindest fliegen Karpfen & Aale durchaus darauf.


----------



## Jessika (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

Maden im Wasser mit *einem* Tropfen Pril waschen und anschließend gut abspülen. der Ammoniakgeruch ist dann verschwunden. Dafür nimmt man am besten ein Sieb.
Nach dem waschen die Maden auf Küchenpapier, Zeitung tut es auch, trocken laufen lassen. Die Maden sollten dann aber wirklich trocken sein-- mit ein wenig Mehl bestäuben, dass macht die Maden fester. Danach Paniermehl drauf und gut ist es. Anfuttermaterial mit Geruchsstoffen geht auch.
Immer die Maden in einer Dose mit Löcher aufbewahren. Schwitzen die Maden wird das Paniermehl schnell sauer.


----------



## Dunraven (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

Waschen, auf Küchentuch trocknen und dann in Maismehl trockenlaufen lassen. Dann auch in Maismehl lagern, fertig.


----------



## mariophh (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

hmmm.. davon hab ich ja noch nie gehört, geschweige denn wäre ich jemals auf die Idee gekommen meine Maden zu waschen!
Gehts es dabei darum, sie länger lagerfähig zu machen, oder tatsächlcih darum, den Geruch zu beseitigen?? Also selbst bei 2 Wochen im Kühlschrank rumliegenden Dosen suche ich mir zwischen den ganzen Castern die wenigen noch verbleibenden heraus, und auch wenn die nicht gerade angenehm riechen, habe ich bisher nicht feststellen können, dass das die Fische stören würde... hmmm aber wer weiss, was mir die letzten Jahre an Superfängen alles entgangen ist...  

Spasseshalber werde ich beim nächsten mal nen Madenbadetag einlegen und sie danach sorgsam in eine Gewürzpanade hüllen, sollte ich dann mit weniger als 10 Kilo Fisch nach dem nächsten Ansitz nach Hause gehen, werde ich mich hier beschweren!!! |supergri


----------



## Algon (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eine weitere Alternative: die Maden einfach so lassen wie sie sind; denn meiner Meinung nach, lockt der Amoniakgeruch Fische und verschreckt sie nicht, zumindest fliegen Karpfen & Aale durchaus darauf.


 
genau so ist es, der "Amoniakgeruch" (keine Ahnung ob das wircklich Amoniak ist) heißt für den Fisch = Insekt/Made. 

Mfg Algon


----------



## Algon (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*



mariophh schrieb:


> Spasseshalber werde ich beim nächsten mal nen Madenbadetag einlegen und sie danach sorgsam in eine Gewürzpanade hüllen,


aber nicht naschen........

MfG Algon


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

Versuch im Aquarium macht kluch.
Ich konnte bei heimischen Rotaugen & Barschen & herkömmlichen, also exotischen Aquarienfischen keinen Unterschied zwischen gereinigten und müffelnden Maden feststellen.
Wer jetzt glaubt, eingewöhnten Fischen im Glasbehälter ist es eh wurscht, was ihnen vorgesetzt wird, kann ja mal den Vergleich Dendrobena vs. Mistwurm machen und sehen, was passiert.

Trotzdem würze auch ich ab und zu Maden; Curry, Zimt, Forellimehl, Parmesankäse, Anis... die Küche bietet genug, da braucht man nicht extra Würze im Angelladen zu kaufen. Die Spermamino-Pülverchen von Top-Secret finde ich aber auch sehr geil; legen einen farbigen, riechenden Schleimmantel um die Maden. (Lieber nicht drüber nachdenken, warum das Zeugs _Sperm_amino heisst...)
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, ich fange dadurch besser, aber wer kann das schon genau sagen.

Der Amoniakgeruch schreckt aber nicht ab, er lockt.
Wer sich traut, kann es ja auch mal mit pürierten Maden im Grundfutter probieren oder mit vergammelten (Amoniakbombe); mehr zum Thema im aktuellen Juniheft Fisch & Fang 'Maden a la Carte'.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

hallo und vielen dank für die ganzen vorschläge wie ich den geruch weck bekomme. das mit dem paniermehl und den gewürzen hört sich sehr interessant an.

ich habe festgestellt das der geruch von den maden einen negativen reiz ausübt bei unseren fischen. sie fliegen wohl nicht so auf amoniak. bemerkt habe ich das sehr stark bei dem geziehltem fischen auf schleien. die fanden frische maden jedesmal besser als die die etwas geruch an sich hatten.
vielen dank,...
gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Soldat (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Waschen, auf Küchentuch trocknen und dann in Maismehl trockenlaufen lassen. Dann auch in Maismehl lagern, fertig.



http://www.angeltreff.org/koeder/made/koeder_made.html


----------



## EuroCarpeR (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

Ammoniak ist tatsächlich ein guter Lockstoff für Fische, deshalb mischen manche Feederangler auch Taubenmist in ihr Futter.


----------



## Dunraven (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*

Ok mit in Maismehl lagern meine ich natürlich im Kühlschrank!
Und meine Madendosen aus dem Handel haben auch alle Luftlöcher (obwohl die es einige Zeit ohne aushalten können).

Wie schnell die zu Castern werden hängt von der Lagerung ab, genauer von den Temperaturen. Habe vor 1 1/2 Wochen z.B. Mittwochs Maden im Baumarkt gekauft (neue Lieferung kommt meist Do oder Fr, waren also fast 1 Woche im Kühlschrank und deshalb günstiger). Das Alter war egal da ich eh Caster haben wollte. Nach 1 Tag ohne Kühlung (da war es ja noch knapp unter 20 Grad) hatte ich schon mehr als 50% Caster. Die habe ich dann richtig gelagert, sonst wären die sehr schnell zu Fliegen geworden.

In der Kühlung halten sie Maden aber einige Zeit, auch wenn frische natürlich besser sind. Aber 2 Wochen im Kühlschrank sind normal kein Problem wenn man immer wieder mal die toten aus siebt und auch das sie eben teilweise schon vercastern. Und natürlich vor dem Gebrauch nicht vergessen zu waschen! Und ganz wichtig, egal ob Paniermehl oder Maismehl, das schimmelt nach einiger Zeit wenn es feucht wird. Und das wird es auch durch die Maden. Also nach 1 Woche auch mal wechseln (zumal das dann auch übel nach Ammoniak riecht und genau das wollen wir ja unbedingt verhindern).


----------



## Soldat (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ok mit in Maismehl lagern meine ich natürlich im Kühlschrank!
> Und meine Madendosen aus dem Handel haben auch alle Luftlöcher (obwohl die es einige Zeit ohne aushalten können).
> 
> Wie schnell die zu Castern werden hängt von der Lagerung ab, genauer von den Temperaturen. Habe vor 1 1/2 Wochen z.B. Mittwochs Maden im Baumarkt gekauft (neue Lieferung kommt meist Do oder Fr, waren also fast 1 Woche im Kühlschrank und deshalb günstiger). Das Alter war egal da ich eh Caster haben wollte. Nach 1 Tag ohne Kühlung (da war es ja noch knapp unter 20 Grad) hatte ich schon mehr als 50% Caster. Die habe ich dann richtig gelagert, sonst wären die sehr schnell zu Fliegen geworden.
> ...



danke für die Antwort

mfg
Soldat#h


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maden riechen nach amoniak*



kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> ich habe festgestellt das der geruch von den maden einen negativen reiz ausübt bei unseren fischen. sie fliegen wohl nicht so auf amoniak. bemerkt habe ich das sehr stark bei dem geziehltem fischen auf schleien.



Hi,
hat jetzt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun , sorry , aber wenn du geziehlt auf Schleien aus bist dann versuch es mal mit Pellets in Krabben oder Krill Geschmack.

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen bestimmt schon 40 Schleien gefangen , viele ü 50 cm , einige ü 60 cm und alle auf besagte Pellets.

Bilder von einigen Schleien siehst du in meinem Album.

Gruß Udo


----------

